

CEO Mark Zuckerberg’s Facebook Wall hacked - mayankj08
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/social-media/CEO-Mark-Zuckerbergs-Facebook-Wall-hacked/articleshow/21909734.cms?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral

======
santimt
already posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6229858](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6229858)

------
samridh90
Link bait.

